# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  نقاش:فضل المسجد النبوي على المسجد الحرام.!

## فتى تميم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
بادئ ذي بدء .،، 
أحييّكم بـــــــ تحية أهل الإسلام .أهل الجنان .أهل البررة الكرام  
فـــــ سلامًا عليكم ورحمة منه وبركات تنساق وتنسال إليكم أحبتي .، 
لقد تحدث الشيخ الجليل - - محمد ولد الحسن الددو - 
في أحد لقائته المباركة ولقد أفتى بـــــــ تفضيل المسجد النبوي على المسجد الحرام 
ولقد أظهر حججًا باهرة وقوة علمية رصينة وذاكرة مملوئة بالأدلة الشرعية وكذلك العقلية 
وسوف أنقل لكم قوته الهائلة في الإستنتاج،وأنتظ  ر منكم الإفادة والإستفادة 
وبعضها زيادة مني  
المسألة الأولى : مضاعفة الدرجات : - 
قال تعالى في سورة براءة " لمسجدٌ أسس على التقوى من أول يوم ٍ أحقّ أن تقوم فيه" 
فسر بعض أهل العلم بــــــ أنه المسجد النبوي الشريف 
وقيل :بأنه قباء  
والراجح هو المسجد النبوي الشريف :- 
لأنه قال "أحقّ" ، وأحق اسم تفضيل على وزن أفعل 
والرسول كماهو معلوم كان يقوم بمسجده الشريف. 
وهذه تدلّه بأنه أفضل من المسجد المكيّ 
المسألة الثانية :المقارنة بين تفضيل مكة وتفضيل المدينة 
جهة تفضيل مكة : قادم من خليل الله إبراهيم - عليه السلام - 
الدليل قوله- صلى الله عليه وسلم - 
(إنّ إبراهيم حرم مكة ودعا لأهلها، وإني حرمت المدينة كما حرم إبراهيم مكة، وإني دعوت في صاعها ومدها بمثل ما دعا به إبراهيم لأهل مكة) 
وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام 
(اللهم اجعل بالمدينة ضعفي ما جعلت بمكة من البركة)

وكماهو معلوم أن رسولنا صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه أفضل من إبراهيم 
فــ إن كان فضل مكة قادم من إبراهيم عليه السلام  
وفضل المدينة قادم من محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
فـــــ ستكون خيرية وفضل وبركة المدينة تتجاوز مكة  
والحديث صريح ضعفي ماجعلت بمكة من البركة 
المسألة الثالثة:تضعيف الصلوات في المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي 
إن حديث تضعيف الصلاة في مسجد رسول الله إلى 1000 صلاة  
مروي في الصحيحين ولا نقاش في صحته 
بينما أحاديث تضعيف الصلاة في المسجد الحرام إلى مئة ألف صلاة  
مرويّة في المسند ،ومع ذلك وقفت على بعض طرقها فوجدت بعضها صحيحة
 
 فـــ نرد على هذا الإشكال بقولنا 
إن سبب التضعيف الصلوات به ليس من جهة فضل المسجد الحرام 
وإنّما من جهة القبلة ( الكعبة )  
فــــــ لذلك نصّ بعض أهل العلم - - رحمهم الله - - 
أن المصلي الذي لايستطيع رؤية الكعبة لايحصل له التضعيف  
والمقارنة هنا بين تضعيف المسجد الحرام والمسجد النبوي 

وليس التضعيف بين المسجد النبوي والقبلة .! 
ففضل القبلة عظيم وجليل . 
المسألة الرابعة :تفضيل صحابة رسول الله المدينة على مكة 
ومن الصحابة الذين يرون ذلك هم:- 
علي بن أبي طالب وعمر الفاروق وعبدالله بن مسعود وأبي الدرداء  
وجابر بن عبدالله - - رضي الله عنهم أجمعين - -  
الدليل :- 
كان عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه يضرب الناس إذا فضلوا مكة على المدينة 
كماثبت ذلك في الصحيح 
أن رجلا قال لمكة أفضل من المدينة فرفع عمر في وجهه الدرع ......القصة  
الشاهد أن هناك صحابة كرام فضلوا المدينة على مكة . 
المسألة الخامسة :شرح حديث تضعيف الأجر في المسجد النبوي 
صـلاة في مسجـدي هذا خير من ألـف صـلاة فيما سـواه إلاَّ المسجد الحرام  
أي المقصود من كلام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
أن فضل المسجد النبوي على سائر المساجد في الأرض بــــــــ 1000 صلاة 
بـــــ استثناء المسجد الحرام ففضل المسجد النبوي على المسجد الحرام 
أقل من 1000 ، لكنّه أفضل منه لكن أقل من 1000 صلاة قطعًا 
قال ابن عبد البر رحمه الله :
حدثنا سعيد بن نصر قال حدثنا أحمد بن دحيم وكتبته من أصله قال حدثنا أبو جعفر الديبلي محمد بن إبراهيم قال حدثنا أبو عبيد الله سعيد بن عبد الرحمن المخزومي قال حدثنا سفيان عن زياد بن سعد عن ابن عتيق قال سمعت ابن الزبير على المنبر  
يقول سمعت عمر بن الخطاب يقول 
" صلاة في المسجد الحرام أفضل من ألف صلاة فيما سواه من المساجد إلا مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فإنما فضله عليه بمائة صلاة " 

فـــ التفضيل هنا يحتمل وجهين  
إما أن يقصد عمر تفضيل المسجد النبوي على المسجد الحرام بـــ 100 صلاة 
وهذا الصحيح والله أعلم 
أو يقصد عمر تفضيل المسجد الحرام على المسجد النبوي بــــــ 100 صلاة 
وهذا لايستيغه عاقل ، إذ لايعقل أنّ الفاروق عمر رضي الله عنه يضرب الناس  
بتفضيلهم المدينة على مكة ثم يفضل هنا مكة على المدينة .!

----------


## مساعد أحمد الصبحي

> وسوف أنقل لكم قوته الهائلة في الإستنتاج،وأنتظ  ر منكم الإفادة والإستفادة 
> وبعضها زيادة مني  
> المسألة الأولى : مضاعفة الدرجات : - 
> قال تعالى في سورة براءة " لمسجدٌ أسس على التقوى من أول يوم ٍ أحقّ أن تقوم فيه" 
> فسر بعض أهل العلم بــــــ أنه المسجد النبوي الشريف 
> وقيل :بأنه قباء  
> والراجح هو المسجد النبوي الشريف :- 
> لأنه قال "أحقّ" ، وأحق اسم تفضيل على وزن أفعل 
> والرسول كماهو معلوم كان يقوم بمسجده الشريف. 
> وهذه تدلّه بأنه أفضل من المسجد المكيّ



ليس في هذا أدنى دلالة على أنه أفضل من المكي إذا المقام والسياق في المقارنة بينه وبين مسجد الضرار الذي بناه المنافقون ضرارا وكفرا وتفريقا بين المؤمنين وإرصادا لمن حارب الله ورسوله من قبل ...

----------


## فتى تميم

مساعد أحمد الصبحي

شكرًا لك على هذه اللفتة الطيبة فـــــ أقول مستعينًا بالله 

أحقّ اسم تفضيل على وزن أفعل .والتفضيل إما يكون بين اثنين أو أكثر .!

وهذه من فرائد وسجايا اللغة العربية التي اختصت بها على سائر اللغات

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "لاتفاضلوا بين الأنبياء "

وكقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

"فضل عائشة على سائر النساء كفضل الثريد على سائر الطعام"

ولو كان التفضيل بين اثنين كماتقول لكان بعد اسم التفضيل حرف "من "

بـــــ المثال يتضح المعنى 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "اليدُ *العُلْيا* خَيرٌ مِنَ اليدِ *السُّفْلى"

فــــ وضع الرسول وهو أفصح العرب حرف من بعد اسم التفضيل لـــــ(التقييد) 

فلو قال أفصح العرب صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه خير وسكت.! لماحصل التقييد
مثال آخر

قوله تعالى "أنا أقلُّ منّك مالا وولدًا"

جيء بحرف (من) بعد اسم التفضيل ( أقل ) لــــ التقييد 
--------------------------------------------
والله سبحانه وتعالى يقول "أحق أن تقوم فيه "

فــــ لو كانت سياق الآية كماقلتها لـــ كان قال سبحانه(أحق ّمنه)

والآية واضحة وليست مقيّدة كسائر الآيات والأحاديث التي سقتها بين يديك


*

----------


## ابو محمد الطيار

تقول رحمك الله : 
"لقد تحدث الشيخ الجليل - - محمد ولد الحسن الددو -


في أحد لقائته المباركة ولقد أفتى بـــــــ تفضيل المسجد النبوي على المسجد الحرام


ولقد أظهر حججًا باهرة وقوة علمية رصينة وذاكرة مملوئة بالأدلة الشرعية وكذلك العقلية


وسوف أنقل لكم قوته الهائلة في الإستنتاج" لا يوجد اي داعي لهذا التعظيم 

المسأله الأولى : تقول في آية التوبة "فسر بعض أهل العلم المسجد بالمسجد النبوي الشريف وقيل قباء والراجح المسجد النبوي .قال الإمام القرطبي في تفسيره :"واختلف العلماء في المسجد الذي أسس على التقوى ؛ فقالت طائفة : هو مسجد قباء ؛ يروى عن ابن عباس والضحاك والحسن. وتعلقوا بقول : {مِنْ أَوَّلِ يَوْمٍ} ، ومسجد قباء كان أسس بالمدينة أول يوم ؛ فإنه بني قبل مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ قاله ابن عمر وابن المسيب ، ومالك فيما رواه عنه ابن وهب وأشهب وابن القاسم. وروى الترمذي عن أبي سعيد الخدري : قال تماري رجلان في المسجد الذي أسس على التقوى من أول يوم ؛ فقال رجل هو مسجد قباء ، وقال آخر هو مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "هو مسجدي هذا" . قال حديث صحيح. والقول الأول أليق بالقصة ؛ لقوله : {فِيهِ} وضمير الظرف يقتضي الرجال المتطهرين ؛ فهو مسجد قباء. والدليل على ذلك حديث أبي هريرة قال : نزلت هذه الآية في أهل قباء {فِيهِ فِيهِ رِجَالٌ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يَتَطَهَّرُوا وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُطَّهِّرِين  َ} قال : كانوا يستنجون بالماء فنزلت فيهم هذه الآية. قال الشعبي : هم أهل مسجد قباء ، أنزل الله فيهم هذا.. وقال قتادة : لما نزلت هذه الآية قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأهل قباء : "إن الله سبحانه قد أحسن عليكم الثناء" أ.هـ
قال الشيخ عبدالرحمن بن سعدي في تفسير الآية ( لمسجد أسس على التقوى من أول يوم)" ظهر فيه الإسلام في قباء وهو مسجد قباء أسس على اخلاص الدين لله واقامة ذكره وشعائر دينه ....." وقال في في قوله تعالى (والذين اتخذوا مسجدا ضرارا وكفرا وتفريقا بين المؤمنين ) " كان أناس من المنافقين من أهل قباء اتخذوا مسجدا الى جنب مسجد قباء ....."أ.هـ 
اقول : اذن المسجد هو مسجد قباء وقيل المسجد النبوي  فالتفضيل في الآية بين مسجد الضرار ومسجد قباء ولا علاقة للمسجد الحرام في هذا .

المسالة الثانية :  قوله- صلى الله عليه وسلم -

(إنّ إبراهيم حرم مكة ودعا لأهلها، وإني حرمت المدينة كما حرم إبراهيم مكة، وإني دعوت في صاعها ومدها بمثل ما دعا به إبراهيم لأهل مكة)الحديث فيه مساواة بين مكة والمدينة من حيث الحرمة والبركه ولا يلزم من تفضيل النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم على النبي ابراهيم عليه السلام تفضيل المدينه على مكه. 
وقال النبي في الحديث الآخر في الصحيحين ( ان مكة حرمها الله ولم يحرمها الناس فلا تحل لامرئ يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن يسفك بها دماً ولا يعضد بها شجرة....)وفي الحديث الذي رواه مسلم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم عام الفتح ( ان هذا البلد حرمه الله يوم خلق السموات والأرض )قال الإمام النووي بعد هذا الحديث " وفي الأحاديث التي ذكرها مسلم بعد هذا ان ابراهيم حرم مكه فظاهرها الاختلاف وفي المسألة خلاف مشهور ذكره الماوردي في الأحكام السلطانية وغيره من العلماء في وقت تحريم مكة فقيل انها مازالت محرمة من يوم خلق الله السموات والأرض وقيل مازالت حلالا كغيرها الى زمن ابراهيم صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم ثبت لها التحريم من زمن ابراهيم وهذا القول يوافق الحديث الثاني والقول الأول يوافق الحديث الأول وبه قال الأكثرون وأجابوا عن الحديث الثاني بأن تحريمها كان ثابتاً من يوم خلق الله السموات والأرض ثم خفي تحريمها واستمر خفاءه الى زمن ابراهيم فأظهره وأشاعه لا أنه ابتدأه " أ.هـ 
فأقول : اذا كان تحريم مكه من عند الله سبحانه فمن الأفضل في نظرك؟؟؟ 

المسأله الثالثة والرابعة: 
هل من شروط قبول الحديث والعمل به أن يكون في الصحيحين أو أن يكون صحيحاً وان لم يكن مروي في الصحيحين ؟؟؟ اذا ورد حديث في احد كتب السنة وصححه العلماء المعتبرين فهو صحيح ، واذا كان الحديث حسن فهو من الأحاديث المقبوله المعتبره الواجب العمل بها ولا يخفى ذلك على مثلك .
ولا يوجد تعارض بين هذا الحديث (صـلاة في مسجـدي هذا خير من ألـف صـلاة فيما سـواه إلاَّ المسجد الحرام ) وبين أحاديث فضل الصلاة في المسجد  الحرام الآتية :
1 - في الحديث يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (صلاة في مسجدي هذا ، أفضل من ألف صلاة فيما سواه ، إلا المسجد الحرام ، وصلاة في المسجد الحرام ، أفضل من صلاة في مسجدي هذا بمائة صلاة )
الراوي: عبدالله بن الزبير المحدث: ابن حبان - المصدر: بلوغ المرام - الصفحة أو الرقم: 221
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 
2 - (صلاة في مسجدي أفضل من ألف صلاة فيما سواه من المساجد إلا المسجد الحرام وصلاة في المسجد الحرام أفضل من صلاة في مسجدي هذا بمائة صلاة )
الراوي: - المحدث: ابن حزم - المصدر: المحلى - الصفحة أو الرقم: 7/290
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 
3 - (صلاة في مسجدي هذا, أفضل من ألف صلاة فيما سواه من المساجد ، إلا المسجد الحرام ؛ و صلاة في المسجد الحرام أفضل من صلاة في مسجدي هذا بمائة صلاة )
الراوي: عبدالله بن الزبير المحدث: ابن عبدالبر - المصدر: التمهيد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 6/25
خلاصة حكم المحدث: ثابت لا مطعن فيه 
4 - (صلاة في مسجدي هذا أفضل من ألف صلاة فيما سواه من المساجد إلا المسجد الحرام ، وصلاة في المسجد الحرام أفضل من الصلاة في مسجدي هذا بمائة صلاة )
الراوي: عبدالله بن الزبير المحدث: ابن عبدالبر - المصدر: الاستذكار - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/448
خلاصة حكم المحدث: أحسن ما روي 
5 - (صلاة في مسجدي هذا أفضل من ألف صلاة فيما سواه من المساجد إلا المسجد الحرام ، وصلاة في المسجد الحرام أفضل من صلاة في مسجدي بمائة صلاة )
الراوي: عبدالله بن الزبير المحدث: الضياء المقدسي - المصدر: السنن والأحكام - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4/295
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده على رسم الصحيح 
 6-( صلاة في مسجدي هذا أفضل من ألف صلاة فيما سواه إلا المسجد الحرام ، وصلاة في المسجد الحرام أفضل من صلاة في مسجدي هذا بمائة صلاة )الراوي: عبدالله بن الزبير المحدث: محمد ابن عبدالهادي - المصدر: المحرر - الصفحة أو الرقم: 270
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده على شرط الصحيحين 

وأخيراً أقول : ورد في فضل مكة أمور لم ترد في فضل المدينة زادهما الله تشريفاً وتعظيماً منها :

1- {وَمَن يُرِدْ فِيهِ بِإِلْحَادٍ بِظُلْمٍ نُذِقْهُ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ}يقول الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله : ومن يرد فيه أي يهم فيه ويقصد. فضمَّن يُرِدْ معنى يَهُمُّ ولهذا عدَّاه بالباء، بقوله: {ومن يرد فيه بإلحاد بظلم}، أي من يهم فيه بإلحاد بظلم. فإذا كان من همَّ بالإلحاد أو أراده استحق العذاب الأليم، فكيف بمن فعله؟ إذا كان من يهمُّ ومن يريد متوعداً بالعذاب الأليم، فالذي يفعل الجريمة، ويتعدى الحدود فيه من باب أولى في استحقاقه العقاب، والعذاب الأليم.
2- سماها الله سبحانه أم القرى{وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ مُصَدِّقُ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَلِتُنْذِرَ أُمَّ الْقُرَى وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا}.يقول الراغب الأصفهاني في مفرداته :
ويقال لكل ما كان أصلا لوجود شيء أو تربيته أو إصلاحه أو مبدئه أمّ ، قال الخليل : كلّ شيء ضمّ إليه سائر ما يليه يسمّى أمّا ، وقيل لمكة أم القرى ، وذلك لما روي : (أنّ الدنيا دحيت من تحتها)أ.هـ 
3- أن الله أقسم بها في قوله تعالى {وَهَذَا الْبَلَدِ الأَمِينِ}يقول إمام المفسرين الإمام الطبري وَإِنَّمَا عُنِيَ بِقَوْلِهِ : {وَهَذَا الْبَلَدِ الأَمِينِ}. مَكَّةُ.
وفضائلها أكثر من هذا ولا تخفى على كثير من الناس 
وجمهور العلماء على أن مكة أفضل ويذكر خلاف عن القاضي عياض رحمه الله

----------


## فتى تميم

> لا يوجد اي داعي لهذا التعظيم





كذلك لايوجد أي داعي إلى إنكارك عليّ إذ لا تمتلك أي دليل بـــ أن قولي وصل حد ّ الغلو 

إما تنكر بـــ دليل

لأن أي إنكار بلا دليل لا حجة عليه
 



> اقول : اذن المسجد هو مسجد قباء وقيل المسجد النبوي فالتفضيل في الآية بين مسجد الضرار ومسجد قباء ولا علاقة للمسجد الحرام في هذا .




أتمنى أن تعود لـــ ردي على الأخ مساعد الصبحي

التفضيل هنا لم يكن بين اثنين

فــ إذا كنت أن الآية يقصد بها مسجد قباء فمعناها أن مسجد قباء هو خير المساجد

وإذا كانت الآية تقصد المسجد النبوي وهي كذلك 

فهي معناها يامحمد إن مسجدك أخير لك من سائر بقاع الأرض في الصلاة والقيام به 




> وأخيراً أقول : ورد في فضل مكة أمور لم ترد في فضل المدينة زادهما الله تشريفاً وتعظيماً منها :.






كذلك وردت أحاديث تدل على فضل المدينة ولم ترد في مكة

وكذلك أن بين منبره وقبره روضة من رياض الجنة عليه الصلاة والسلام

وكذلك مما يدل على أن المدينة أفضل من مكة

أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اختار المدينة على مكة بعد فتح مكة وتوفي بها

كذلك مما دل على ذلك تمني الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب الموت في المدينة

كما ذكر ذلك الإمام البخاري

ولقد نقلت لك جمعًا من الصحابة من الذين فضلوا المدينة على مكة

حدثنا أيوب عن نافع عن  ابن عمر رضي الله عنه 

 قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( من استطاع أن يموت بالمدينة فليمت فإنه من مات بها شفعت له يوم القيامة )) . 

قال الإمام أحمد بن حنبل في مسنده : حدثنا حجاج ،حدثنا ليث وثناه الخزاعي أنبأ ليث قال : حدثني سعيد بن أبي سعيد ، عن أبي سعيد مولى المهري أنه جاء أبا سعيد الخدري ليالي الحرة فاستشاره في الجلاء من المدينة ، وشكا إليه أسعارها وكثرة عاليه ، وأخبره أنه لا صبر له على جهد المدينة ، فقال له : ويحك لا آمرك بذلك ، إني سمعت رسول الله يقول : (( لا يصبر أحد على جهد المدينة ولأوائها فيموت إلا كنت له شفيعاً أو شهيداً يوم القيامة إذ كان مسلماً . ))





[/quote]

----------


## فتى تميم

> هل من شروط قبول الحديث والعمل به أن يكون في الصحيحين أو أن يكون صحيحاً وان لم يكن مروي في الصحيحين ؟؟؟ اذا ورد حديث في احد كتب السنة وصححه العلماء المعتبرين فهو صحيح ، واذا كان الحديث حسن فهو من الأحاديث المقبوله المعتبره الواجب العمل بها ولا يخفى ذلك على مثلك .
> 
> ولا يوجد تعارض بين هذا الحديث (صـلاة في مسجـدي هذا خير من ألـف صـلاة فيما سـواه إلاَّ المسجد الحرام ) وبين أحاديث فضل الصلاة في المسجد الحرام الآتية


قبول الحديث: أن يكون صحيحًا وإن لم يمكن مروي في الصحيحين

وتوافق وتوضّح معنى الحديث الذي روي في الصحيحين

أن المسجد النبوي أفضل من سائر بقاع المساجد بــــ ألف صلاة

ماعدا المسجد الحرام فإن مسجد رسول الله أفضل منه بـــ 100 صلاة

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم

صلاة في مسجدي هذا أفضل من ألف صلاة فيما سواه من المساجد إلا المسجد الحرام فإنه يزيد عليه مائة صلاة 

المحدث: المنذري - المصدر: الترغيب والترهيب خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده صحيح 

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم 

صلاة في مسجدي هذا أفضل من ألف صلاة فيما سواه إلا المسجد الحرام وصلاة في المسجد الحرام فإنه يزيد عليه مائة 


المحدث: الهيثمي - المصدر: مجمع الزوائد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4/7
خلاصة حكم المحدث: رجاله رجال الصحيح

----------


## فتى تميم

* المسجد الذي أسس على التقوى هو المسجد النبوي وليس مسجد قباء 


عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال : تمارى رجلان في المسجد الذي أسس على التقوى من أول 
يوم فقال رجل هو مسجد قباء وقال الأخر هو مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو مسجدي هذا . 


قال الشيخ الألباني : صحيح


قال ابن كثير: (( وقد ورد في الحديث الصحيح: أن مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي هو في جوف المدينة، هو المسجد الذي أسس على التقوى. وهذا صحيح)

إذًا كل يرد بقوله ويؤخذ من تفسير إلا رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم


* الرد على من انفردت به مكة على المدينة على حد قولك

فــــ أقول مستعينًا بالرحمن أن يعيني وأن يفهمني وأن يزيدني علما وتواضعا وشرفا

أ-أمّا إستدلالك بقوله تعالى ( ومن يرد فيه بـــ إلحاد بظلم ) كذلك المدينة لها هذا الحق

وكما لايخفى عنك السنة والقرآن متلازمتان

قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

(( لاَ يُرِيدُ أَحَدٌ أَهْلَ الْمَدِينَةِ بِسُوءٍ إِلاَّ أَذَابَهُ اللهُ فِي النَّارِ ذَوْبَ الرَّصَاصِ ، أَوْ ذَوْبَ 

الْمِلْحِ فِي الْمَاء )). 

وكذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

(( من أخاف أهل المدينة فقد أخاف ما بين جنبي )). 

وأما قوله تعالى :( أولم يروا أنا جعلنا لهم حرمًا آمنًا ..) يقصد به مكة

كذلك المدينة لها هذا الشرف العظيم

وَعَنْ سَهْلٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : أَهْوَى رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم 

بِيَدِهِ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ فَقَالَ : (( إِنَّهَا حَرَمٌ آمِن )). 


وأما قولك بتحريم القتال فيها فكذلك المدينة لها هذا الشرف 

قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

(( اللَّهُمَّ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَرَّمَ مَكَّةَ فَجَعَلَهَا حَرَمًا ، وَإِنِّي حَرَّمْتُ الْمَدِينَةَ حَرَامًا مَا بَيْنَ مَأْزِمَيْهَا ؛ 
أَنْ لاَ يُهْرَاقَ فِيهَا دَمٌ ، وَلاَ يُحْمَلَ فِيهَا سِلاَحٌ لِقِتَال ، وَلاَ تُخْبَطَ فِيهَا شَجَرَةٌ إِلاَّ لِعَلْف )).


ولو تفتش وتبحث في سائر الأحاديث
لا تجد فضل لمكة على المدينة إلا من جهة القبلة فقط كما أشرت في موضوعي

من الأحاديث التي تفردت بها المدينة عن مكة:-

قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم :

(( إِنَّ الإِيمَانَ لَيَأْرِزُ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ كَمَا تَأْرِزُ الْحَيَّةُ إِلَى جُحْرِهَا )).

وأن الرسول يشفع لمن يموت فيها كما بينت في حديث ابن عمر

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

(( لاَ يَثْبُتُ أَحَدٌ عَلَى لأْوَائِهَا وَجَهْدِهَا إِلاَّ كُنْتُ لَهُ شَفِيعًا أَوْ شَهِيدًا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَة )). 

وكذلك أن الملائكة تحرسها في كل سهل ٍ إلى يوم القيامة

قَالَ صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( هذه طيبة والذي نفسي بيده ما فيها طريق ضيق ولا 

واسع ولا سهل ولا جبل إلا وعليه ملك شاهر سيفه إلى يوم القيامة )).

كذلك من مزاياها أن الجيش الذي يقدم من الشام لــــ يلحق بالمهدي في آخر الزمان

يخسف في بيداء المدينة 

قَالَ صلى الله عليه وسلم : -

(( يَعُوذُ عَائِذٌ بِالْبَيْت ، فَيُبْعَثُ إِلَيْهِ بَعث فَإِذَا كَانُواْ بِبَيْدَاءَ الْمَدِيْنَةِ خُسِفَ بِهِم )).

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

لاشك ان مكة والمدينة تشنركان في بعض الفضائل 
وتنفرد ايضا كل واحدة بفضائل واكثراهل العلم على تفضيل مكة على المدينة ولولا ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم اخرج منها مكرها لماخرج كما في الحديث 
ما أطيبك من بلد ! وأحبك إلي ! ولولا أن قومي أخرجوني منك ما سكنت غيرك 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: تخريج مشكاة المصابيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2656
خلاصة حكم المحدث: إسناده صحيح 
- قال رسول الله عليه السلام وهو في سوق الجزورة بمكة : والله إنك لخير أرض الله وأحب البلاد إلى الله ولولا أني أخرجت منك ما خرجت 
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: ابن حزم - المصدر: المحلى - الصفحة أو الرقم: 7/289
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 
﻿
قال الامام العز بن عبد السلام
فصل في *تفضيل* *مكة* *على* *المدينة* 

*إن قيل : قد ذهب* *مالك* *رحمه الله إلى تفضيل* *المدينة* *على* *مكة* *،* 
*فما الدليل على تفضيل* *مكة* *عليها ؟ قلنا معنى ذلك أن الله يجود على عباده في* *مكة* *بما لا يجود بمثله في* *المدينة* *، وذلك من وجوه : أحدها : وجوب قصدها للحج والعمرة وهذان واجبان لا يقع مثلهما في* *المدينة* *، فالإثابة عليهما إثابة على واجب ،* 
*ولا يجب قصد* *المدينة* *بل قصدها بعد موت الرسول عليه السلام بسبب زيارته سنة غير واجبة .* 

*الوجه الثاني : إن فضلت* *المدينة* *بإقامة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد النبوة ، كانت* *مكة* *أفضل منها ; لأنه أقام بها بعد النبوة ثلاث عشرة سنة أو خمس عشرة سنة وأقام* *بالمدينة* *عشرا .* 

*الوجه الثالث : إن فضلت* *المدينة* *بكثرة الطارقين من عباد الله الصالحين ،* *فمكة* *أفضل منها بكثرة من طرقها من الصالحين والأنبياء والمرسلين ، وما من نبي إلا حجها* *آدم* *ومن دونه من الأنبياء والأولياء ، ولو كان لملك داران فضليان فأوجب على عبيده أن يأتوا إحدى داريه ، وو**عدهم على ذلك بغفران سيئاتهم ورفع درجاتهم وإسكانهم في قربه وجواره في أفضل دوره ، لم يرتب ذو لب** أن اهتمامه بهذا المكان أتم من اهتمامه بغيره من بيوته ،* 
*وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : {* *من حج فلم يرفث ولم يفسق خرج من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه* *} .* *وقال : {* *الحج المبرور ليس له جزاء إلا الجنة* *}* *،*
*وقال في* *المدينة* *، {* *من صبر على لأوائها وشدتها كنت له شفيعا أو شهيدا يوم القيامة* *} .* 

*الوجه الرابع : أن التقبيل والاستلام ضرب من الاحترام وهما مختصان بالركنين اليمانيين ولم يوجد مث**ل ذلك في* *مسجد المدينة* *على ساكنها أفضل السلام .* 

*الوجه الخامس : أن الله أوجب علينا استقبالها في الصلاة حيثما كنا من البلاد والفلوات ، فإن قيل إن دلت** الصلاة إليها على فضلها فلتكن الصخرة أفضل منها لما وجبت الصلاة إليها ؟ فالجواب إن صلاته وصلاة أم**ته إلى* *الكعبة* *أطول زمانا ، فإنها قبلتهم إلى القيامة ، ولولا أن مصلحتها أكبر لما اختارها لهم على الدوام ، وكل فعل** نسخ إيجابه إلى غيره كان كل واحد منهما في زمانه أفضل من الآخر أو مثله لقوله : {* *نأت بخير منها أو مثلها* *}* *، وكونه أفضل في زمانه وجه ، لا يدل على فضله على ما هو أفضل من وجوه شتى .* [ ص: 47 ] 

*الوجه السادس : أن الله حرم علينا استدبار* *الكعبة* *واستقبالها عند قضاء الحاجات .* 

*الوجه السابع : أن الله حرمها يوم خلق السموات والأرض ، فلم تحل لأحد من الرسل والأنبياء إلا لنبي**نا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فإنها أحلت له ساعة من نهار .* 

*الوجه الثامن : أن الله بوأها* *لإبراهيم* *الخليل عليه السلام ، ولابنه* *إسماعيل* *عليه السلام ، وجعلها مبوأ ومولدا لسيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه أج**معين .* 

*الوجه التاسع : أن الله جعلها حرما آمنا في الجاهلية والإسلام .* 

*الوجه العاشر : أن* *مكة* *لا تدخل إلا بحج أو عمرة ، إما وجوبا أو ندبا ،*
* وليس في* *المدينة* *مثل ذلك ولا بدل منه .* 

*الوجه الحادي عشر : أن الله عز وجل قال في* *مكة* *: {* *إنما المشركون نجس فلا يقربوا المسجد الحرام بعد عامهم هذا* *}* *، عبر* *بالمسجد الحرام* *عن الحرم كله ، وهذا من مجاز التعبير بالبعض عن الكل ، كما يعبر بالوجه عن الجملة ، وبالرأس عن الجم**لة .* 

*الوجه الثاني عشر : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اغتسل لدخول* *مكة* *، وهو مسنون ولم ينقل في* *المدينة* *مثل ذلك ، وفي هذا نظر من جهة أن اغتساله لأجل الحج لا لأجل دخول البلد كما في غسل الإحرام ، وقد أثنى** الله على البيت في كتابه بما لم يثن على* *المدينة* *فقال : {* *إن أول بيت وضع للناس للذي ببكة مباركا وهدى للعالمين* *}* *،* 
*وكيف لا نعتقد أن مكانا أوجب الله إتيانه على كل مستطيع أفضل من مكان لا يجب إتيانه ،* 
*ومن شرف* *مكة* *أن الصلاة لا تكره فيها في الأوقات المكروهات لما روى* *جبير بن مطعم* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال . {* *يا* *بني عبد مناف* *لا تمنعوا أحدا طاف بهذا البيت وصلى أية ساعة شاء من ليل أو نهار* *} .* *أخرجه* *أبو داود* *والترمذي* *والنسائي* *وابن ماجه* *، وقال* *الترمذي* *حديث حسن صحيح* 

*.* *وأما ما رواه من قوله عليه السلام : {* *اللهم إنك أخرجتني من أحب البقاع إلي فأسكني في أحب البقاع إليك* *} .* *فهذا حديث لم يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## ابو محمد الطيار

جزاك الله خيراً ابو محمد الغامدي وبارك الله في علمك

----------


## فتى تميم

//


،،

ترجيح الشيخ :صالح بن عوّاد المغامسي في كون المدينة أفضل من مكة 

قال " وذهب مالك رحمه الله وبعض المالكية وهو الذي يترجح عندي والعلم عند الله "





،،

\\

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

جزاك الله خيراً اخي ابامحمد الطيار ونفع بنا وبكم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*سؤال يحتاج الى جواب لطفا*

----------

